

Just finished my pitch deck - looking for feed back - afunnyfunnyman
http://www.pitch.open-collar.com/

======
afunnyfunnyman
We have a related post on reddit as well:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/sulod/just_fin...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/sulod/just_finished_my_pitch_deck_looking_for_feed_back/)

